# Maternity Benefit entitlement- Relevant tax year for 2007 is 2005?



## Babyboo (23 Apr 2007)

I am three months pregnant and I'm hoping that I will receive maternity benefit when I go on maternity leave. According to the welfare website, when applying for maternity benefit, the relevant tax year that they look at for 2007, is 2005. I took a year out of my job in October 2004 and I didn't return to the same job until October 2005 so effectively I wasn't working in Ireland for most of 2005. I didn't work in Europe either. I was in Canada. It's my understanding that this means that I have no PRSI contributions for that year. I am slightly concerned that I will not be entitled to maternity benefit now. Could somebody please shed some light on this for me?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Apr 2007)

Why not just call _Welfare _and ask them if you are "in benefit" for _MB_? If your records are up to date then they should be able to tell you straight off. At least then you know and if you are not entitled to _MB _then you can start making alternative plans.


----------



## Babyboo (23 Apr 2007)

Thanks for your reply and advice. I wanted to put the question out there first before I rang them. I took your advice anyway. The lady told me that as long as I am in insurable employment , I will be entitled to maternity benefit.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Apr 2007)

But did she check your specific records when you gave your _PPSN_? If that's all she said then it doesn't necessarily answer your question.  I presume that you've already checked the _Welfare _website for details of the qualifying conditions?

*2. How do I qualify?*


----------



## Babyboo (23 Apr 2007)

I thought the same thing and I knew that would happen. That's why I used this site to put the question out first. I hate ringing them. I couldn't get a word in. I asked about my PSRI contributions for 2005 specifically. She cut across me and seemd flustered.
Yes, she checked my specific records cause she asked for my PPS number. I told her that I knew what my entitlements were in general from the website but could she check that my records were in order. I will call again and speak to someone else.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Apr 2007)

I'm surprised. Any time I have contacted them the were fine.


----------



## Babyboo (23 Apr 2007)

I'm not surprised! Anyway, I will call again


----------



## marvin (23 Apr 2007)

It seems clear from the following excerpt from Welfare's site that you are entitled to MB. Congrats on your pregnancy and best of luck!


_To qualify for Maternity Benefit, you must satisfy *one* of the following PRSI contribution conditions. You must have:_

_*at least paid 39 PRSI* contributions in the 12-month period before the first day of your maternity leave,*_
_*or* _
_at least 39 paid PRSI* contributions since first starting work *and* at least 39 paid or credited PRSI* contributions in the relevant tax year, or in the year following the relevant tax year,_
_*or* _
_at least 26 paid PRSI* contributions in the relevant tax year and at least 26 paid PRSI* contributions in the tax year before the relevant tax year. _


----------

